# Introducing.... *PHOTO HEAVY*



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Well they haven't actually got names yet so for now we shall call them BABIES! 

but first... IT ARRIVED!!! 




moving on to what you want to see, our 3 newest boys :001_wub:







and brotherly love eyy :lol:


----------



## Foxy328 (Jun 18, 2013)

That photo of the baby's head being stood on actually makes me melt a little bit inside :001_wub: x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

They are adorable  and I am so jealous of the cage.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous babies, great cage and fab photos


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you guys, they really are so scrummy :001_wub:

So so playful yet very cuddly and affectionate at the same time. Couldn't have asked for better babies!!

*Blade* if you see this, you were right. We did 'know' who to bring home. One of them curled up in dads hands, had a groom and then was boggling away when he was stroking him, he's the slightly larger one of the three in the photos :001_wub:

Managed to get some shots of breakfast time this morning :001_wub:








:001_wub:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so jealous. Literally sitting feeling proper jealous!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunning pics of your new babies and their palace! 

I especially liked the one that was curled up in a corner fast asleep, dreaming up it's next bit of mischief I wouldnt wonder.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> I am so jealous. Literally sitting feeling proper jealous!


Well, there are lots of their brothers and sisters needing homes still 

What cage did you go for in the end? I remember seeing your thread a little while back about being torn between two.



Supasilvfoxy said:


> Stunning pics of your new babies and their palace!
> 
> I especially liked the one that was curled up in a corner fast asleep, dreaming up it's next bit of mischief I wouldnt wonder.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you 
They look so sweet and innocent when asleep don't they :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely precious :001_wub: Enjoy


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Amazing cage they have and what gorgeous babies :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my god mickey those pictures you took are fantastic.
I love the one where he's lay on his side asleep and then all 3 round the food bowl! Classic.
They are truely gorgeous and I'm glad you were able to let the rats pick you lol.
You've certainly got a good 3 ratties there. 
So when are they meeting brains and pinky?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh my god mickey those pictures you took are fantastic.
> I love the one where he's lay on his side asleep and then all 3 round the food bowl! Classic.
> They are truely gorgeous and I'm glad you were able to let the rats pick you lol.
> You've certainly got a good 3 ratties there.
> So when are they meeting brains and pinky?


Thank you, may have gone a bit overboard on getting photos, got quite a few on my phone now :lol:

They are such sweet little boys, really confident (but in a good way) but atually are enjoying coming out for cuddles which is so nice :001_wub:

They are only just 7 weeks old so we were going to wait a week or two so they are 8/9 weeks old and a little bigger, plus then they will be more confident with us too hopefully. That's the plan anyway


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Hun where did you get this cage from if you don't mind me asking? Ours just turned up and the quality is awful and we are sending it back.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi Hun where did you get this cage from if you don't mind me asking? Ours just turned up and the quality is awful and we are sending it back.


Hey, no of course I don't mind! That's not good about yours, hope you manage to get it sent off and sorted!  where did you get yours from hun? xx

We got ours from here Liberta Explorer Rat, Ferret and Chinchilla - Next Day Delivery Liberta Explorer Rat, Ferret and Chinchilla and couldn't be happier! We ordered on monday night and it arrived at ten on Wednesday morning. You get the hammocks too with it which are actually alright!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Micky93 said:


> Well, there are lots of their brothers and sisters needing homes still
> 
> What cage did you go for in the end? I remember seeing your thread a little while back about being torn between two.


SRS but still haven't started my job so can't fund it yet


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> SRS but still haven't started my job so can't fund it yet


SRS cages are amazing! Going to have some happy boys! We did look at the SRS but money was the issue so went for the Liberta Explorer, couldn't be happier!

That's not good about the job, how comes they haven't got you started yet? Hope you get it all sorted soon hun xx


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

second reference has only just mentioned she hasn't sent it yet  I have lost about a months worth of work


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> second reference has only just mentioned she hasn't sent it yet  I have lost about a months worth of work


How annoying!!Kick her bottom and tell her to hurry up!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> second reference has only just mentioned she hasn't sent it yet  I have lost about a months worth of work


That's awful! Poor you 
Must be so frustrating


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys  But never mind that!! How cute are your babies! Me waaaaaaaants!


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Adorable boys! )


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> Thanks guys  But never mind that!! How cute are your babies! Me waaaaaaaants!


Well as I Said, they have plenty of brothers and sister needin homes 
And thank you, I think they are gorgeous but I think I'm biased. The little one with the patch on his face decided my face needed grooming this morning :001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww fab piccies! :thumbup: They are gorgeous. I miss having ratties


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi Hun where did you get this cage from if you don't mind me asking? Ours just turned up and the quality is awful and we are sending it back.


Hope you don't mind me asking, but what about the quality was bad? Its just that I was actually eyeing the cage you bought (on ebay) myself so would love to know if it's worth buying it.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

LOVE the photos of the 3 gorgeous babies at the bowl.:001_wub:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Eriya said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, but what about the quality was bad? Its just that I was actually eyeing the cage you bought (on ebay) myself so would love to know if it's worth buying it.


WYL has created a new thread about the new cage coming and returning the old one, she will probably see your question better in that one as may not think to look in this thread for any questions?  Just an idea 



Laura123 said:


> LOVE the photos of the 3 gorgeous babies at the bowl.:001_wub:


Thank you, It's definitely one of my favourites that I have of them :001_wub:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

A little bit of exciting news....

*They have names! * 

All will be revealed shortly


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

So, we have their names! 

The bigger boy who boggled the first time dad held him is called Obi, the boy with the patch on his face and broad dark back markings is now called Chewie, and the littlest boy is called Luke. 

:001_wub:


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

deleted


----------

